# Comp 8"



## one-ate-6ix (Feb 16, 2011)

What do you guys think? 
How loud could you get one kicker comp 8 and how would you do it?
Can use whatever amp, box, ect. That you want.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If you can get about .75 cuft ported (after disp of port and woofer) I think you will be happy. People tend to have a really negative outlook on kicker especially when considering them for sq but the reality is its all in the implementation. They can sound great if you use them properly or they can get really loud.....or they can meet in the middle? .75cuft is going to split the difference pretty well. I would shoot for about 250w (headroom) or so for a single in a ported box....

I think that will give you the best of everything the sub can give! I for one am a big kicker fan....Its all what you do with them


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> If you can get about .75 cuft ported (after disp of port and woofer) I think you will be happy. People tend to have a really negative outlook on kicker especially when considering them for sq but the reality is its all in the implementation. They can sound great if you use them properly or they can get really loud.....or they can meet in the middle? .75cuft is going to split the difference pretty well. I would shoot for about 250w (headroom) or so for a single in a ported box....
> 
> I think that will give you the best of everything the sub can give! I for one am a big kicker fan....Its all what you do with them


Agreed 100% 

Tune it to ~40Hz, and you should get decent performance out of it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> Tune it to ~40Hz, and you should get decent performance out of it.


Oh yeah.....tuning freq. would have been helpful  Thanks!
Those little buggers can crank (and at 40hz they should really do some nice work!!)


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

one-ate-6ix said:


> What do you guys think?
> How loud could you get one kicker comp 8 and how would you do it?
> Can use whatever amp, box, ect. That you want.


Do you own this sub already or do you plan on buying one ?


----------



## one-ate-6ix (Feb 16, 2011)

No I've got two type R 12's. I wasn't actually even going to do this for myself, (maybe just as a fun little project) I was just curious as to what you guys thought could be the potential of that sub be.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

one-ate-6ix said:


> No I've got two type R 12's. I wasn't actually even going to do this for myself, (maybe just as a fun little project) I was just curious as to what you guys thought could be the potential of that sub be.


You have got to be ****ting me.....:bash::stupid::z::loser1:


----------



## one-ate-6ix (Feb 16, 2011)

It just came to me as an idea, take something most people look on as kinda a crappy sub and make sound unexpectedly good (or loud) from the install. Not trying to troll or make a dumb post. Just something that crossed my mind..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> You have got to be ****ting me.....:bash::stupid::z::loser1:


WHY?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

one-ate-6ix said:


> It just came to me as an idea, take something most people look on as kinda a crappy sub and make sound unexpectedly good (or loud) from the install. Not trying to troll or make a dumb post. Just something that crossed my mind..


KICKER CompVR CVR8 - 8" Subwoofers *NEW* | eBay
Not a fan of ebay but.....this was a great series of subs! They sounded really great actually and had pretty legit output! 

Look....You came on here asking a specific question about a specific sub and your going to get the ? and well you could buy this (insert brand here) sub for less or whatever.... DO what you want! Its your time and money F' everyone else. There is NOTHING crappy about the kicker comp 8" Your going to get a **** ton of brand racism for ZERO reason. Many do judge a book by its cover (which is ironic from what the forum is supposed to be based on?). YOU CAN MAKE THAT SUB SOUND GREAT! You can also make it loud! I say go for it... You will probably be pretty surprised by it and its fun to see what some things really can do. I would put that sub up with just about any other 8" on the market for daily use (the downside is that they tend to like a little bigger enclosures then some). 
IF you do it, make sure you come back and post results....Good or bad


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this is a great idea. Take a cheap sub and squeeze everything out of it you can. I actually at one point had FOUR black and grey cvr10's at one time and wish I would have kept all four of them. Best that sub ever sounded was in .8 sealed stuffed to the gills with polyfil and nearly 400rms from a really clean Eclipse amp. It was downfired behind the seats of my single cab Silverado and loved the agressive sound it had. Wonderful sub for metal. Musta peaked in just the right place because it was fuggin LOUD for what it was. The size of the box they needed was just too much for my needs and still kicking myself for not storing them all in the house for a later project.


----------



## one-ate-6ix (Feb 16, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> KICKER CompVR CVR8 - 8" Subwoofers *NEW* | eBay
> Not a fan of ebay but.....this was a great series of subs! They sounded really great actually and had pretty legit output!
> 
> Look....You came on here asking a specific question about a specific sub and your going to get the ? and well you could buy this (insert brand here) sub for less or whatever.... DO what you want! Its your time and money F' everyone else. There is NOTHING crappy about the kicker comp 8" Your going to get a **** ton of brand racism for ZERO reason. Many do judge a book by its cover (which is ironic from what the forum is supposed to be based on?). YOU CAN MAKE THAT SUB SOUND GREAT! You can also make it loud! I say go for it... You will probably be pretty surprised by it and its fun to see what some things really can do. I would put that sub up with just about any other 8" on the market for daily use (the downside is that they tend to like a little bigger enclosures then some).
> IF you do it, make sure you come back and post results....Good or bad


That seems like a great deal to me, I think I might put an offer in on that and play around with it and see what i can do with it. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------

